# Goat feed



## BillieJoeHoofstrong (Mar 16, 2013)

I am switching my goats to a better show feed from this http://www.buckeyenutrition.com/media/138754/buckeye 16_pct_goat feed.pdf

what would be the best to feed them out of these to gain weight and muscle for 2 pygmy wethers and 1 pygmy doe and a boer doe
#1
http://www.tractorsupply.com/en/store/purinareg;-noble-goatreg;-grower-16%-medicated-goat-feed-50-lb
#2
http://www.tractorsupply.com/en/store/purinareg;-goat-chowreg;-goat-feed-50-lb
#3
http://www.tractorsupply.com/en/store/dumorreg;-goat-feed-50-lb


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Noble Goat would be my first pick of the three. Do you have a feed store near you that sells Kalmbach Feeds or ADM feeds?


----------



## BillieJoeHoofstrong (Mar 16, 2013)

I don't think so


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I get mine at Animal Station in Centerburg but I would think there would be some feed stores around you that would carry the stuff. Kalmbach is made in Upper Sandusky, OH so it is local.


----------



## BillieJoeHoofstrong (Mar 16, 2013)

Oh then they might have it at ASE feed right now I have Dumor because we already bought it but I'll keep that in mind for next year


----------

